# saftey harness /treestand



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 25, 2008)

I need something easy to put on earlymornings in the dark, and  something comfortable? What do yall use? How much are they? Where did you buy yours? 

PS I weigh bout 230


----------



## firebiker (Jun 25, 2008)

*HSS Hunter safety Systems 
I have wore another kind of  harness before and other safety belts none of them compare to the comfort,safety and ease to put on in the dark and you can drag your deer or hog behind you while you carry gun,etc. in front.
I weigh 255 so I got a XXL that way it would fit over winter clothes to, plus it is adjustable and it reverse's from full camo to blaze orange.
got mine on sale at Bass pro. about two years ago for $99 dollars
www.huntersafetysystem.com *


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Firebiker looks like everyone agrees..


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Jun 26, 2008)

You Go Tthat Right!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jun 26, 2008)

I've got a (almost called it a strap-on  ) harness that's made of belts that go around my legs, my waist, over my shoulders, etc.  Took some getting used to in the morning.  I think they make a vest-type harness that would be nice to have.  I didn't look, but that may be what Firebiker has.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 26, 2008)

does the vest have the leg straps?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Here ya go...*

I agree it's the way to go.............

http://www.huntersafetysystem.com/


----------



## firewagon (Jun 28, 2008)

I got a couple of vests from WallyWorld last year that the harness from any stand slips into. Not as good as my HSS, but, keeps the straps straight in the morning. I use them as backups or for guests without one.


----------



## scott mclain (Jul 9, 2008)

HSS seems very heavy do you notice any disscomfort when you wear it?  Does it make you hot?  All the buckles and such is it quiet?


----------



## scott mclain (Jul 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## yelojaket (Jul 14, 2008)

I went through this process about 1 year ago and chose the Seat-of-the-Pants (SOP) over the HSS as it was lighter, cooler and more comfortable (especially in the crotch!). A little practice and it's a piece of cake to put on in the dark. Usually I'll put it on in camp under any my jacket before leaving in the am and keep on til I return that eve...


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Jul 14, 2008)

yelojaket said:


> I went through this process about 1 year ago and chose the Seat-of-the-Pants (SOP) over the HSS as it was lighter, cooler and more comfortable (especially in the crotch!). A little practice and it's a piece of cake to put on in the dark. Usually I'll put it on in camp under any my jacket before leaving in the am and keep on til I return that eve...



I have both Summit SOP & HSS. Like them both.

If I did it again I'd like the HSS with the mesh it would be cooler in summer than the one I have.
The Summit SOP has a nice prussic hitch set up. Add a 30' rope and if you fell you could rapell down to the ground instead of twisting into the wind...


----------



## drhunter1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a run in with the around the leg, regular bucke safety harness last year and it almost cost me my life. Get an HSS and you'll be glad you did. IMO.


----------



## stev (Jul 14, 2008)

Hunter safety system
Big straps and.im 230lbs and no problems.Still a little big but safe.
And if you ever fall ,hopefully you dont .send it back and they rebuild the vest for free.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 15, 2008)

Loggy Bayu  -   Best I've found.


----------

